# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Bí quyết uống rượu không say của người Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ - Du lịch Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ

## hangnt

*Nếu đặt chân đến đất nước Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, bạn sẽ vô cùng ngạc nhiên khi nhìn thấy trên những con phố lớn hay trong hẻm của Anatolia luôn quyện nồng mùi vị của thịt nướng và hương thơm đậm đà của rượu. Hương vị kỳ lạ ấy cứ mãi lan tỏa trong không gian, làm ngất ngây biết bao du khách. Có một bật mí dành cho bạn, đó là các quý ông ở Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ rất hiếm khi say mèm trên bàn rượu. Bạn có muốn biết vì sao lại như thế không?*


Trong lịch sử ngành rượu trên thế giới, vào khoảng thời gian 3.000 tới 4.000 năm trước CN, tại cao nguyên Anatolia của Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ đã xuất hiện kỹ thuật nấu rượu. Đây là nơi cổ xưa nhất trên thế giới sáng tạo ra chất men say kỳ diệu., nơi nổi tiếng của các loại rượu ngon.

Đối với người dân Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, rượu là một thức uống không thể thiếu trong cuộc sống thường ngày. Khi tới Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, bạn sẽ bắt gặp cảnh tượng quen thuộc hàng tốp 4 đến 5 người quây quần đối ấm trên các dãy phố. Họ vui vẻ chuyện trò, lai rai thưởng thức những chén rượu đậm đà. Nhưng họ không bao giờ say mèn trên bàn rượu.


Về sau người ta đã phát hiện ra tuyệt chiêu trong nghệ thuật uống rượu của người dân đất nước này. Trước khi vào bàn tiệc khoảng nửa tiếng, họ thường uống trọn một thìa dầu ô liu. Cách uống từ tốn, chậm rãi, từng ngụm từng ngụm nhỏ. Người Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ đã rất tinh tường khi nhận ra trong thứ dầu đặc biệt này có lượng lớn axit linoleic, giúp bảo vệ dạ dày và cung cấp chất dinh dưỡng giải độc tố rượu trong gan. Axit linoleic trong dầu ô liu còn có tác dụng ngăn ngừa hiện tượng miệng khô, kiệt sức, đau đầu chóng mặt sau khi uống rượu.


Cũng như rượu, dầu ô liu thường xuyên xuất hiện trong các bữa cơm của người dân, đặc biệt là những gia đình sinh sống tại các miền quê dân dã của Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ. Với công dụng đặc biệt ấy, từ nhiều đời nay, dầu ô liu vẫn được xem là “thần dược” giúp các quý ông giữ tinh thần tỉnh táo và bảo vệ sức khỏe trong những buổi nhậu.


Qua đây bạn đã trang bị cho mình một tuyệt chiêu giúp mình không bị gục ngã trên bàn rượu rồi.

_Yeudulich_

----------


## khanhszin

quả j kia ta

----------


## lunas2

qua đây học cách đối phó với đối thủ mới dc... :Wink: )

----------

